# Safe jump training for old farts



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

This might sound backwards, but learning how to jump off the small line on actual jumps may prove easier than natural features where the lip has some quirks and landings are of camber, blocks of ice...variable. As far as falling, keep those arms in tight and hug yourself. Take the impact with as much surface area as possible. Don’t try to use your arms, that’s how shit breaks!


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> This might sound backwards, but learning how to jump off the small line on actual jumps may prove easier than natural features


Yeah, I've given it a go in the XS terrain park areas where the littlest groms practice. I guess I'll try that some more.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Yeah, stuff with a defined lip will be easier. That way you don't have to 'pop', or be going like a hundred. Hit it neutral, knees slightly bent, stay neutral, land with knees.

Side hits back onto groomers work too, for practice jumping and landing on edge.


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

Crusty said:


> Side hits back onto groomers work too, for practice jumping and landing on edge.


I see riders get real steezy off of simple jumps like that and I think "I want to do that". Even jumping into a bowl off a cat track to start a run. Looks really fun.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Try in soft conditions, and make sure the landing is nice.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

rpadc said:


> I was knocking on 40's door when I started riding in earnest and I'll be 45 this summer.
> 
> I had a pretty good run through the beginner stages to intermediate, although I get very few days per season. Still, I've gotten on some planes and hit some real mountain terrain more challenging than my mid-Atlantic ice hills.
> 
> ...



Look for drops, not jumps.
Drops are just as good if not better for getting air.
You can get some serious air doing drops & they don't shoot you out all sideways sometimes.
It's far easier to ride straight off something than it is to ride up it, pop @ the correct time , then pull it all back together & land it.

And yes 100% learn to eat shit properly.
Don't fight it when you know you're gonna eat shit.
Think, what you need to do, to use that momentum to come out of it & keep going.
Once you learn that, wipe outs aren't really wipe outs any more, unless they're catastrophic

TT


----------



## lbs123 (Jan 24, 2017)

rpadc said:


> Yeah, I've given it a go in the XS terrain park areas where the littlest groms practice. I guess I'll try that some more.


Definitely spend as much time as possible in the XS terrain park if you have such option. It's safer to practice jumping in a park than on side hits and rollers where you often have to watch out for other people, terrain changes, etc. Also sidehits usually set your edge automatically, while jumps require more subtle work with your edges during approach. You can also practice on trampoline if you have access to one as air awareness is a big part of jumping.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Second TT with the drops. I was afraid of jumps for a long time (had a no fall policy due to injured neck). 
I begun exercising jumps with small rollers and drops off piste when there was pow to land softly. Also jumping off the rim of a groomer into soft pow works fine. With this, you can exersise to keep your body in right position without catching edges if your landing us off when you don't have control over your body yet.

Concentrate on this to start with: 

Suck up your knees when taking off: this helps keeping balance and keeping board in fall line (your shoulders stay closed).
Do not lean back; that would lead to board getting perpendicular and that's asking for falls.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Excellent advice all of that. It's very important as a rider to be comfortable in the air as sooner or later you just have to deal with it, especially in deep chopped up powder or even places with flat light. It will happen. Stay loose, get low with soft knees, lift your back foot up and never lean back. Put your chin on your chest and hold it there if you are going to eat shit, hug yourself and just get ready to roll with the punches so to speak.


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow, so much helpful, earnest, practical advice! Where's the snark? Where's the ridicule and infighting! 

But with these tools, I will go forth and progress. I will not end up in the emergency room again.


----------



## lbs123 (Jan 24, 2017)

rpadc said:


> Wow, so much helpful, earnest, practical advice! Where's the snark? Where's the ridicule and infighting!


Just one thing regarding those drops recommendations - make sure that landing is not flat. I saw someone tear ACL on something what was just 1 meter drop to flat.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

timmytard said:


> Look for drops, not jumps.
> Drops are just as good if not better for getting air.
> You can get some serious air doing drops & they don't shoot you out all sideways sometimes.
> It's far easier to ride straight off something than it is to ride up it, pop @ the correct time , then pull it all back together & land it.
> ...


nowadays when I fall I slide out onto my ass and lift by board up and enjoy the free ride down until I get my weight where it needs to be to pop back up without ever stopping. Falls have become a “move” now lol. My wife thinks I’m an idiot.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

rpadc said:


> Wow, so much helpful, earnest, practical advice! *Where's the snark?* Where's the ridicule and infighting!
> 
> But with these tools, I will go forth and progress. I will not end up in the emergency room again.


You're too damn old to be jumping, let alone snowboarding. Get your ass into an assisted living community and pick up bingo.

You asked for it, I delivered.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Like others said, do the small park jump line, it's designed for learning.

Get impact shorts and something like this:









Demon Vest X D3O


Demon Vest X D3O, upper body armor, protective vest back protector, upper body armor, protective vest back protector, upper body armor, protective vest back protector, upper body armor, protective vest back protector.




www.allsportprotection.com





Being less afraid of falling means you're less likely to fall.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

ctoma said:


> You're too damn old to be jumping, let alone snowboarding. Get your ass into an assisted living community and pick up bingo.
> 
> You asked for it, I delivered.


Ohhhh come on... you have no idea what you are talking about. Seriously? Bingo??? It's canasta! Can't believe you recommend bingo. Thats just plain wrong.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Pshaw. Jigsaw puzzles are where it's at.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

drblast said:


> Like others said, do the small park jump line, it's designed for learning.
> 
> Get impact shorts and something like this:
> 
> ...


Not sure how I _test_ that, but I do know that due to my ongoing "mental block" around getting air,..? 

I approach every potential "airborne" situation/opportunity with a great deal of trepidation, timidity and scrubbing of speed. So,.. yeah! It's probably true. 

(....but then again, I *AM* old! And I prolly _should_ be playin' Bingo, but I prefer Cribbage!) ??


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

chomps1211 said:


> Not sure how I _test_ that, but I do know that due to my ongoing "mental block" around getting air,..?
> 
> I approach every potential "airborne" situation/opportunity with a great deal of trepidation, timidity and scrubbing of speed. So,.. yeah! It's probably true.
> 
> (....but then again, I *AM* old! And I prolly _should_ be playin' Bingo, but I prefer Cribbage!) ??


I think I may officially be a dinosaur now to?
Just turn forty-fuckin'-five on the 3rd.
It's a good thing I still act like I'm 12 Booo yeah


TT


----------



## Hugo Boss (Mar 17, 2020)

Start small! And def hit some park jumps that are properly built. Side hits can really mess up your trajectory if you aren't ready for it. When you hit park jumps, make sure to watch other people hit them so you can get a sense of the speed (better if you can follow right behind someone), and COMMIT! Don't slow down last second, just follow through. Stay safe and keep practicing.


----------

